# Some Martial Arts Definitions...



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2001)

Some Martial Arts Definitions...


These are meant in fun, so don't take offense. And they ARE funny... 


VARIOUS QUOTES FROM PEOPLE: 

* Kempo: Percussion class with people as the drums 

* Aikido: Origami with people 

* Jiu-jitsu: people who fold your laundry for you----while you are still wearing it. 

* Tai Chi: martial art overdosed on valium... 

* The idea of Taiji is to yield to your opponent's attack.... in most cases the yielding seems to be so pronounced that the idea must be to play on the opponent's pity. :^) 

* Someone once told me my Tai Chi would only be useful in fighting NFL replays. 

* I once described Tai Chi to my fellow classmates as being just like standing still, only faster. 


Minor Martial Arts Dictionary 

Aikido: A martial art which allows you to defeat your enemy without hurting him. Unless of course his does not know how to ukemi in which case he has his wrist broken in about 20 places. 

Arnis: "Harness of the hand." A Filpino martial art, also known as eskrima and kali, centering around stick, blade and empty hand combat. Mispronanciation of the art guarantees a quick taste. 

Bo: A stick. 

Bokken: A stick that looks like a sword. 

Buddhism: A religious doctrine and a marketing tool to populate asia with statues of short fat bald men. 

Chi: A biophysical energy generated through breathing techniques, which in defying the laws of physics and the basic scientific common sense, allows the user to develop super human strength. 

Dan: A term used in the Japanese martial arts for anyone who has achieved the rank of at least first-degree black belt. 

Darn: The sound uttered when the wearer of a Dan realizes that they will now get hit harder and more frequently during training. 

Dojo: "The place of the way." A training hall or gymnasium. Very similar to a B & D parlor but without the mistress. 

Hakama: A skirt sometimes worn in the Martial Arts but we don't really like to talk about it. 

Iaido: "Way of the sword." The modern art of drawing the samurai sword from its scabbard. A rather interesting art developed around the principle of "look how big mine is". 

Judo: "Gentle way." A Japanese art where grown men roll around cuddling each other without apparently doing any damage. These men are often closet Hakama wearers. 

Jujitsu: A lot like judo except that these boys like to inflict slightly more damage. Tend to get very angry when accused of being Hakama wearers and often are heard saying "You gotta a big mouth" 

Karate: "Empty hand" or "China hand." The primary purpose of this art is the destruction of wood and other natural products. Most Karate styles have a placing on Green Peace's most wanted list. This art will be outlawed by most countries by the turn of the century. Karate people enjoy pain, this is shown by their habit of fighting with their fists on their hips. 

Kata: A series of prearranged maneuvers practiced in many of the Oriental martial arts in order to avoid free sparring or anything else that may involve pain. 

Katana: 
A sharp metal stick. 

Kendo: A strange and unusual past-time involving hitting each other with sticks and making in-human sounds. Could be a cult ?? 

Kuk Sool Won: A combination of Kata, Karate, Tae Kwon Do, Zen, Jujitsu and Master definitions but of course the tapes for Kuk Sool Won are much more expensive. 

Kung fu: A generic term for a majority of the Chinese martial arts. Many of these arts involve the emulation of animals. Many students of Pray Mantis spend years attempting to obtain the other 4 legs while students of Monkey Kung-fu tend to find themselves being carted off by men in white lab coats. 

Master: A title bestowed on a martial artist who has attained advanced rank after long years of study or has started his own style after achieving kyu grades in at least 4 arts, or has completed the "Become a Master by Video" course available for only 19.95 per month. 

Naginata: A stick with a sharp bit on the end. 

Ninja: A rather confused individual who likes sneaking around at night in his pajamas. 

Ninjutsu: The art of being confused and sneaking around in your pajamas 

Sparring: Bashing each other senseless in the hope that nobody realizes that you don't know any kata or techniques. 

Tae kwon do: An unusual martial art that relies on its followers to have the flexibility of a professional ballet dancer. 

Tai chi chuan: Another unusual art that promises ultimate power from moving very slowly for many years. The drawback being that by the time you develop the ultimate power you are close to death anyway. 

Tatami: "Straw mat." A mat usually measuring three by six feet and three inches thick (with bound straw inside.) Original purpose to prevent blood stains on the wooden floor. 

Three sectional staff: Three sticks linked together. 

Zen: The discipline of enlightenment related to the Buddhist doctrine that emphasizes meditation, discipline, and the direct transmission of teachings from master to student. Mostly taught by rather old and confused monks who have had one too many rocks fall on their heads during waterfall meditation. Works best when sitting in a cave facing a wall for 10 years or so.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 25, 2001)

Murphy's Laws of Martial Arts
Ten scientific principles that apply to the study of all martial arts: 

The wimp who made it through the eliminations on luck alone will suddenly turn into Bruce Lee when you're up against him. 

The referee will always be looking the other way when you score. 

You will have trouble with the ties on your gi pants when members of the opposite sex are in class. 

The day you leave work early to make it to class on time, the sensei will be sick. 

The sensei will only use you during demonstrations for joint-locking techniques. 

If you have to use your training in self-defense, your attacker's father will be a lawyer. 

After a flawless demonstration, you will trip on your way back to your seat. 

After years of training without a single injury, you will pull a groin muscle the night before your black belt exam. 

In an otherwise vacant locker room, the only other person will have the locker right next to yours. 

No matter how many times you take care of it before your promotion exam, you will invariably have to go to the bathroom when it's your turn.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 10, 2002)

Murphy's Law: In any given set of circumstances, the least desirable event will occur at the worst possible time.)

1. The wimp who made through eliminations on luck alone will suddenly turn into Bruce Lee when you're up against him.

2. The referee will always be looking the other way when you score.

3. You will have trouble with the ties on your Gi pants when members of the opposite sex are in class.

4. The day you leave work early to make class the sensei will be sick.

5. The sensei will only use you to demonstate joint locking techniques.

6. If you have to use your training in self- defense, your attacker's father will be a lawyer.

7. After a flawless demo, you will trip on your way back to your seat.

8. After years of training without a single injury, you will pull a groin muscle the night before your Black Belt exam.

9. In an otherwise vacant locker room, the only other person will have the locker next to yours.

10. No matter how many times you take care of it beforehand, you will invariably have to go to the washroom when it is your turn during belt promotion exams.

(Note: Reasearcher have recently discovered evidence which indicates that Murphy's Law may not have been formulated by Murphy at all, but by another individual with the same last name.)

This was created by John Steven Soet.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 24, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> Murphy's Laws of Martial Arts
> Ten scientific principles that apply to the study of all martial arts:
> 
> The wimp who made it through the eliminations on luck alone will suddenly turn into Bruce Lee when you're up against him.
> ...


 I just stumbled across this on the web (http://www.murphys-laws.com/murphy/murphy-miscellaneous.html) while looking for something entirely unrelated!


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 24, 2005)

> Karate: "Empty hand" or "China hand." The primary purpose of this art is the destruction of wood and other natural products.


 :rofl:


----------



## Croxley (Apr 25, 2005)

I described Tai Chi to a colleague as just like karate, but as if you were doing it underwater.


----------

